# Burrowing...awww :)



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I LOVE that my dogs like to burrow. I think it's really cute. And it's become second nature to me now to NEVER sit on my couch until I've checked that there's no dog sleeping under the covers, a cushion, my sweater....whatever happens to be available.  Do your dogs burrow? 

Going............









Almost.........you can just catch a glimpse of Tango's lil butt disappearing under the covers. 









Made it! 









Same sh.....uh, behavior lol. Different day. 









There's that butt again!









When Tango gets settled in, Jazz will typically join him.









Jazz does the same thing.


















Tango will burrow into whatever's available, in this case one of my snuggle blankets. 









And here's Jazz, joining him again.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My old boy did. I have one now that does more than the other. They really like being under the covers in bed! I love it that yours look so relaxed and cozy. Since mine are still babies, they are a bit wild yet. I look forward to their burrowing more like yours.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> My old boy did. I have one now that does more than the other. They really like being under the covers in bed! I love it that yours look so relaxed and cozy. Since mine are still babies, they are a bit wild yet. I look forward to their burrowing more like yours.


Y'know Karen, they weren't always like this. I rescued Tango when he was about 7 months, and he was at least a year old before I began to notice the beginnings of the burrowing behavior. Jazz was only 11 weeks old when I rescued her, and if she was going to burrow at all, I didn't expect it to start until she was around a year, like Tango. Interestingly, she started earlier, and I can't help but wonder if it was Tango's example that had her just mimicking the same behavior at an earlier age. She tries to mimic everything Tango does. She's DEFINITELY the follower with a serious case of hero worship! :coolwink:


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Godric is a burrow machine, there have been many times that he let himself in my bedroom, burrowed into my comforter if the bed wasn't made that day, and almost got smushed when I went looking for him because he wasn't recalling lol. 

Gretel is more of a "tuck me in" kind of gal. She used to burrow when she was young, but now that we have Godric I think she likes to be attentive to what's going on so she usually stays on the bed but her head is always out.

Also - this is sort of on the topic of burrow, do any of yours cover their faces? Godric ALWAYS covers his face, like we were driving to the vet the other day and I had to hold him, he was scared and turned his face into my armpit which is something he's always done - even on the ride home when we very first got him! Even when we're watching tv he burrows his head somewhere, in between legs, arms, etc.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Tico is my supreme burrower. If he is not sitting under my chin, he is buried under a blanket somewhere. Each bed has a blanket and there is one on the couch. He will be under one of them. Another is Twiggy. She will burrow at night. Just lately, Billy started doing it too. The rest want me to cover them. lol They're a bit lazy. When it's really cold, I'll throw a blanket over them. Pepper is the only one that never gets under anything, he's too restless. Even in bed, he lays on top the covers no matter how cold it is. Gonzo always covers his face in my elbow or armpit, too. It's like he's hiding.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hehe, so cute! I have a soft spot for Tango's eyes though, love them :love2:


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love how they burrow and end up with their little eyes barely peeping out i guess its just all the chihs nature for a safety feature but its one resaon i love all chihs


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ivy and Fern are HUGE burrowers. I always think they are missing until I call them and they peek their heads out of the covers! Willow isn't as much, I think she gets to hot. It is very cute though


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

omg these pics are so cute! my little riley does this all the time, everytime he is on my parents bed he gets all excited and starts burrowing under all there blankets, so cute!


----------



## cntrygirl1064 (Oct 27, 2010)

Buster is a huge burrower. My 11 year old daughter gets so offended when I ask her to stop before she "flops" down on the couch. I called my oldest son one day to ask him to let Buster out. He said, you mean he is here? Buster had been sleeping on the couch for two hours under the blanket and my son never knew he was there.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ivy and Fern are HUGE burrowers. I always think they are missing until I call them and they peek their heads out of the covers! *Willow isn't as much, I think she gets too hot.* It is very cute though


I've stuck my hand under or in whatever nest the dogs have made for themselves and burrowed into. It's like a FURNACE in there! I mean, it's seriously hot, so much so that I've wondered occasionally if it's entirely healthy! On the other hand, I tend to keep my house on the cool side......I'm old, people lol! Post menopausal, but still having hot flashes so I want things as cool as possible lol!


----------

